# Stuck in bootloop



## runnirr (Aug 27, 2011)

I was messing around with governers, and now my phone boot loops. Running 6/13 Gummy nightly.

It goes to the boot logo, and through the boot animation, then reboots. I can get into bootload and stock recovery.

Is there any way to get adb access in any of these states? I have tried clearing cache is stock recovery but it didn't help.

Basically seeing if there is anything I can do before I sbf. Thanks


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

plug in usb before booting and then you can get adb access during the boot process


----------

